
Why You Will Marry the Wrong Person - ALee
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/29/opinion/sunday/why-you-will-marry-the-wrong-person.html
======
okket
Previous:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11809381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11809381)
(~2 days ago, 100 comments)

